# GMG DB insulation



## kiska95 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I may have solved the conundrum of insulating the bottom of my GMG!

There was a thread last year from a guy that wanted to do this with silicone & ?????  However not to be defeated on the problem I needed to find something that wasn't permanent and didn't require any drilling (not welders blankets). After watching a program about the space shuttle and speaking to my jeweller mate I had a eureka moment. I came up with an idea, if the shuttle can use heat proof tiles why cant I !. So I sourced from EBay jewellers heat proof soldering mats! They come in various sizes and prices but basically in 150mmx150x6mm blocks and are heat proof to 1800C. Now you will need a few of these and some may need to be trimmed but with the very small penny magnets set and glued into the back they are a great non permanent easy fix. You can of course cover them with tin foil for any debris that may get on them. You could glue them in place but magnets and gravity will do the trick me thinks.

Copyrights mine Lol!!!!!

Wat de ya recon???????????


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 4, 2016)

Picture please Brian! [emoji]128248[/emoji][emoji]128248[/emoji][emoji]128248[/emoji]

Are these placed inside the bottom of the smoker?


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes in the bottom around the burn pot n up the angled sides
Not done it yet! lol !!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 4, 2016)

I started a thread similar to this last year. I was looking at using Vermiculit, the same as I used in that beer keg tandoori oven.


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 5, 2016)

Too messy!!!


----------

